# ¿Cuanto espacio te ocupa /var/tmp?

## amulet_linux

Hola, me gustaria saber cuanto puede llegar a pesar esa carpeta, por ejemplo a mi me ocupa 3.9 GB, lo se gracias al comando 

```
 sudo du -sh /var/tmp/ 
```

Saludos

----------

## agdg

Demasiado espacio para archivos temporales ¿no?

```
agd-folio13 linux # du -csh /var/tmp/*

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-0r5B92

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-2shTRa

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-4e15cL

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-9ktOvy

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-ALzmb1

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-ch5C29

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-eOzkO1

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-Jk4Rlm

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-mv69p9

72K   total

agd-folio13 linux # 

```

----------

## amulet_linux

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Demasiado espacio para archivos temporales ¿no?
> 
> ```
> agd-folio13 linux # du -csh /var/tmp/*
> 
> ...

 

Usar sudo y no usarlo hace diferencia en el tamaño, porque hay directorios que no se pueden leer, sin el sudo a mi me da 900MB

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

en /var/tmp además de sytemd-* se crean otros directorios como portage y genkernel al menos en mi caso:

du -csh /var/tmp/*

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # du -csh /var/tmp/*
> 
> 3,3M	/var/tmp/genkernel
> 
> 8,0K	/var/tmp/portage
> ...

 

como se puede ver en el copy/paste portage esta vacio, sin embargo genkernel contiene un archivo initramfs el cual posiblemente deberia borrar pero tampoco pesa demasiado, los tres gigabytes del compañero vienen de paquetes que no se le han compilado y se quedan ahí hasta que se actualizan bien.

----------

## agdg

 *amulet_linux wrote:*   

>  *agdg wrote:*   Demasiado espacio para archivos temporales ¿no?
> 
> agd-folio13 linux # du -csh /var/tmp/*
> 
>  
> ...

 

Por cierto, ¿qué es lo que hay para que ocupe tanto? En mi caso ocupa muy poco, algo menos de 100KB, a esteban_conde le ocupa algo más de 3MB. En tu caso creo que ocupa demasiado.

----------

## amulet_linux

 *agdg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué es lo que hay para que ocupe tanto? En mi caso ocupa muy poco, algo menos de 100KB, a esteban_conde le ocupa algo más de 3MB. En tu caso creo que ocupa demasiado.

 

[/code]

90M     /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/usr/lib64/ghc-7.6.3/Cabal-1.16.0

92M     /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/base/dist-install/build/GHC

93M     /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/Cabal/Cabal/dist-install/build/Distribution/Simple

97M     /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/ghc-tarballs

101M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/usr/lib64/ghc-7.6.3/base-4.6.0.1

149M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/compiler/stage1/build

150M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/compiler/stage1

163M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/Cabal/Cabal/dist-install/build/Distribution

259M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/Cabal/Cabal/dist-install

259M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/Cabal/Cabal/dist-install/build

288M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/Cabal/Cabal

289M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/Cabal

293M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/base/dist-install

293M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/base/dist-install/build

297M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/usr/lib64/ghc-7.6.3/ghc-7.6.3

298M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries/base

366M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/compiler/stage2

366M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/compiler/stage2/build

527M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/compiler

695M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/usr/lib64

695M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/usr/lib64/ghc-7.6.3

742M    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/usr

1.1G    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3/libraries

1.9G    /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/ghc-7.6.3-r1/work/ghc-7.6.3

[/code]

Hace meses me parece que me equivoqué y compilé algo totalmente erroneo que tomó horas, como estaba actualizando el sistema no me di cuenta.

----------

## gringo

esos son los temporales de compilación, si no tienes utilidad para ti simplemente borra todo lo que tengas en /var/tmp/portage.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

```
pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ df
```

 *Quote:*   

> S.ficheros      1K-blocks     Usados Disponibles Uso% Montado en
> 
> /dev/sda5        14627760   11546172     2315484  84% /
> 
> devtmpfs          8217292          0     8217292   0% /dev
> ...

 

salvo mientras compilas, no deberia pesar nada, salvo que guardes las compilaciones fallidas....

----------

## amulet_linux

 *gringo wrote:*   

> esos son los temporales de compilación, si no tienes utilidad para ti simplemente borra todo lo que tengas en /var/tmp/portage.
> 
> saluetes

 

Gracias por el consejo, me ayudo a liberar esa cantidad nada despreciable de gigas.

----------

## Theasker

Yo tengo mapeada la misma unidad lógica a /tmp y a /var/tmp, supongo que esto es correcto y que si no se está ejecutando nada, todo lo que hay en esos directorios se puede destruir, o eso al menos justo antes de apagar el equipo, ya que luego al encenderlo hace un "wipe" de /tmp.

Si estoy equivocado ya ... sabéis

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola a todos:

Aqui teneis los datos de mi portatil:

```
 # du -csh /var/tmp/*

4,0K   /var/tmp/portage

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-1sQyFV

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-DclJ0O

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-DZdKY3

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-H6Mq5X

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-j1cNC6

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-KxmBw2

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-v53gbo

8,0K   /var/tmp/systemd-private-wF5158

68K   total
```

Por lo que veo en vuestos anteriores comentarios, parece normal.

Cuando llegue a casa miraré en el PC de sobremesa.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

## T0m4S

Aquí está el mío:

```
$ sudo du -csh /var/tmp/* 

4,0K    /var/tmp/alsaconf.cards

5,5M    /var/tmp/genkernel

11M     /var/tmp/kdecache-kdm

12M     /var/tmp/kdecache-root

333M    /var/tmp/kdecache-tomasfg

8,0K    /var/tmp/portage

360M    total

```

Por lo que veo ocupa demasiado. ¿Puedo borrar los archivos en kdecache-* sin problema o no?

----------

